# bicycle shop Al Barsha



## basimoli (Feb 13, 2009)

Someone mentioned that there is a reasonable bicycle shop in Al Barsha but they did not know where exactly. I am after some general maintenance for the kids bikes. Any ideas?

Cheers


----------



## Dazcat (Aug 7, 2008)

Try Decathlon at Mirdiff City Centre, i know they have a service centre, not sure if its for bikes only purchased there or not?!


----------

